# How to Rebuild Your Life After a National Disaster



## Administrator

Just because something is natural doesn’t automatically mean that it is good. After all, disasters like tornadoes, hurricanes, and floods are completely natural but they can be devastating – even deadly. Natural disasters can also be expensive – the cost of natural disasters in the U.S. in 2015 was more than $21 billion. More than that, however, a natural disaster can completely change your life – keep reading to learn how to rebuild your live in the aftermath of a natural disaster. 
*
The Effects of Natural Disasters*

When you think of natural disasters like floods, forest fires, or hurricanes, you probably think of the physical damage. Houses may be damaged, personal belongings lost or destroyed, and entire cities changed. The effects of a natural disaster go much deeper than that, however – they can also affect you mentally and emotionally. It is completely natural to feel stressed or anxious during and in the aftermath of a natural disaster – you may also experience sadness or anger. Some people go into shock instead, feeling numb or void of emotions as a coping mechanism. The stress of the situation could even contribute to physical symptoms like headaches, trouble sleeping, or changes in weight and appetite. These effects are likely to continue throughout the recovery process. 

*Tips for Coping with a Natural Disaster *

Recovering from a natural disaster is often a slow process. Not only might you have to literally rebuild your life, but you have to deal with the emotional consequences of the disaster. Your first step should be to assess the damage and then you can start looking into options for aid, depending on your needs. When it comes to dealing with the emotional consequences of a disaster, don’t be afraid to ask for help! Simply talking through the experience can help you release pent-up stress or strong emotions that could be preventing you from moving on. Once you’ve dealt with some of those emotions, you can develop an action plan for what needs to be done and who is going to do it. 

As you deal with the consequences of a natural disaster, don’t forget to look after yourself. Make sure you are eating well, drinking plenty of water, and getting enough sleep. The sooner you can reestablish some kind of routine, the better. Not only should you not feel guilty about talking to someone to work through your emotions, but don’t feel guilty about asking friends and family for help. It takes courage to recognize when you’re simply not able to do everything yourself and you’ll find that the recover process goes much smoother and faster when you have a helping hand. If you need additional help, try contacting your doctor for a referral or contact a rescue agency like the American Red Cross or the Salvation Army. 

Natural disasters cannot be prevented and they are sometimes unpredictable. While you can’t control when a disaster might happen, you can prepare yourself for it. Think about coming up with an emergency plan for your family and stock an emergency supply kit. In the event that the worst should happen, you’ll be a little more prepared and that could make all the difference. 

VS Glen, Community Support


----------

